

The GeoSocial Universe 2.0 [Infographic] - vanni
http://jess3.com/geosocial-universe-2/

======
vanni
HiRes:

[http://jess3.com/media/projects/149/JESS3_GeoSocialUniverse_...](http://jess3.com/media/projects/149/JESS3_GeoSocialUniverse_1.jpeg)

[http://jess3.com/media/projects/149/JESS3_GeoSocialUniverse_...](http://jess3.com/media/projects/149/JESS3_GeoSocialUniverse_2.jpeg)

[http://jess3.com/media/projects/149/JESS3_GeoSocialUniverse_...](http://jess3.com/media/projects/149/JESS3_GeoSocialUniverse_3.jpeg)

